# South of Destin 6/8-6/9



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Headed to the East side on Friday and Sat, anyone else going to be out there?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe on Saturday...


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

We should be out there. Headed to the Edge.


----------

